# Primefaces Tabview hintergrundbild



## marco94 (19. Nov 2013)

hallo 
ich verwende primfaces und möchte bei meinem tabview ein hintergrundbild mittels style.css setzten.
kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## dzim (20. Nov 2013)

Ok vielleicht kenn ich es einfach nur nicht: Aber was hat Primefaces und ein CSS-Problem mit einem Java-Forum zu tun? Musst du dass dann später in Java-Code manipulieren? Nur so aus purer Neugierde, denn ich kenne dieses Primefaces nicht...


----------



## fastjack (20. Nov 2013)

@dzim wenn Du es nicht kennst dann schreib doch einfach nicht 

Primefaces ist eine JSF Komponentensammlung.

Du kannst in Deinem CSS mit "!important" die Definitionen überschreiben. Vorher mit FireBug nach der Komponenten-Id suchen.
In Deiner xhtml Seite solltest Du im body eine facet definieren mit, in der Du ein outputStylesheet setzen kannst, die auf Deine CSS verweist.


----------



## dzim (20. Nov 2013)

@fastjack: Danke für die Erklärung! Ich hab unter Primefaces halt nur irgendwas anderes im Netz gefunden - aber an JavaServer*FACES* hab ich echt nicht gedacht


----------

